# هل للحيوانات روح ؟



## e-Sword (19 مايو 2015)

*سلام المسيح ملك السلام *​* 
أثناء بحثي خطر فى ذهني سؤال قلت اشارك اخوتي به 

السؤال هو** هل للحيوانات روح ؟! *

* لقد كنت اعرف ان للحيونات نفس و لكن ليس لها روح ! 
ولكن الكتاب المقدس يقول
[Gn.7.21][. فمات كل ذي جسد كان يدبّ على الارض.من الطيور والبهائم والوحوش وكل الزحّافات التي كانت تزحف على الارض وجميع الناس.]
[Gn.7.22][كل ما في انفه نسمة روح حياة من كل ما في اليابسة مات.]

فهنا كلمة ר֨וּחַ المعبرة عن الروح .قد يجوز هنا انها عائدة فقط على البشر(فقط) . 

و لكنل ايضاً قد تجوز ايضاً عائدة على الحيونات و البشر **خاصاً ان العدد يقول " كل ما انفه نسمة " ، و " كل من في اليابسة مات " و سبق العدد مباشراً " موت الحيونات " و بحسب سفر المزامير 

[Ps.104.24][ما اعظم اعمالك يا رب.كلها بحكمة صنعت.ملآنة الارض من غناك.]
[Ps.104.25][هذا البحر الكبير الواسع الاطراف.هناك دبابات بلا عدد.صغار حيوان مع كبار.]
[Ps.104.26][هناك تجري السفن.لوياثان هذا خلقته ليلعب فيه.]
[Ps.104.27][كلها اياك تترجى لترزقها قوتها في حينه.]
[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.104.28][تعطيها فتلتقط.تفتح يدك فتشبع خيرا.]
[فــــانـــدايك][Ps.104.29][تحجب وجهك فترتاع.تنزع ارواحها فتموت والى ترابها تعود.]

هنا الكلمة " ارواحها هي ר֭וּחָם " و الترجمات الانجليزية ترجمتها **breath  اى النفس *
*
 فهل للحيونات روح ! ام هنا نفهم انها على معني " التنفس breath فقط " ؟ 

الفكر دة انا قراتة فى كتاب Vine, W. E., Unger, M. F., & White, W. (1996). Vine's complete expository dictionary of Old and New Testament words (1:241). Nashville: T. Nelson.

علق بعد ان ذلك الايات و قال  In these verses the animals have a “spirit 

 و ممكن يكون اخطأ و يكون المعني هو مجرد التنفس حيث ان الكلمة من ضمن معانايها ايضاً التنفس 

 فعايز افهم (صح ) هل يجوز ان نطلق ان للحيونات روح ايضاً ؟! ام ليس لها روح ؟!  
*


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2015)

هناك فرق بين الروح وهي نفخة الله للإنسان والنفس وهي حياة الإنسان ومثله في هذا مثل الحيوان. 

حينما يموت الإنسان أو الحيوان يموت الجسد والنفس. حياة الحيوان تنتهي بموته في حين روح الإنسان لا تموت بل تنتظر القيامة العامة.

كلامك صح،* جميع* الترجمات الإنكليزية وكذلك الفرنسية استعملت كلمة نفس في المزمور 104 الآية 29.


----------



## thunderbolt (20 مايو 2015)

*مرحبا جميعا ... اسفة على التدخل بالموضوع لكن بس حابة انقل الفكرة الي رسخت في دماغي لجواب هذا السؤال من طرف الانسان المسيحي او الانسانة المسيحية وهي :-*
*
*
*لا طبعا الحيوان له نفس فقط *
*
*
*أما الانسان له روح ونفس *
*
*
*وجواب الاخت الفاضلة أمة اوضح بالتفصيل مني *
*
*
*وشكرا*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 مايو 2015)

*عموما لفظ " روح " يطلق فى الغالب على ( الحياة ) ..
فالمقصود " بالروح " للحيوانات هى ( حياتها ) ..
لا " روح " للحيوان مثل التى للأنسان ..
فالروح الأنسانية هى الجانب الغير مادى الذى منحه الله للأنسان ويحمل فيه الأدراك والمشاعر والحب والوعى بالذات ( والأرادة الحرة ) ويحمل فيها أيضا صورة الله ..
ولكن نفس أو حياة الحيوان لا تحمل سوى حياتها التى تنتهى ولا تعود مرة أخرى ..
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مايو 2015)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لكل من اجاب


----------



## e-Sword (20 مايو 2015)

*


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:



عموما لفظ " روح " يطلق فى الغالب على ( الحياة ) ..
فالمقصود " بالروح " للحيوانات هى ( حياتها ) ..
لا " روح " للحيوان مثل التى للأنسان ..
فالروح الأنسانية هى الجانب الغير مادى الذى منحه الله للأنسان ويحمل فيه الأدراك والمشاعر والحب والوعى بالذات ( والأرادة الحرة ) ويحمل فيها أيضا صورة الله ..
ولكن نفس أو حياة الحيوان لا تحمل سوى حياتها التى تنتهى ولا تعود مرة أخرى ..


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يُعتبر هذا الرد هو أقرب رد لتوضيح الاجابة .

و بأجابة حضرتك أن الروح تعني الحياة فيجوز ان نطلق الروح على الحيوانات حيث أن الروح عموماً تعني الحياة .

 وانا اتفق معك فى ذلك فالروح من معانيها التنفس فاذا توقف الانسان عن التنفس مات أى أن الروح هي سبب حياتة ( مجازاً ) و لكن النفس الحيوانية هي سبب الحياة ( الدم ) جوهرياً فالذى يشترك فية الانسان و الحيوان هو الدم. 
( *إن كنت هنا خطأ ارجو التصحيح ان النفس هي سبب الحياة لكل من الحيوان و الانسان و هي تعني الدم *) .  

 و الكتاب المقدس استخدم الروح على الحيوانات  ، و دة اللى يؤيدة ايضاً الانبا اغريغوريس 







و يكمل قائلاً 






فواضح ان كلمة "روح " و " نفس " used interchangeably تستخدم بالتبادل .

 و لكن حين يقول الروح للحيوان فانة يقصد " نفسها "
 وحين يقول الروح للانسان فانة إما ان بقصد " نفسة الحيوانية او روحة العاقلة " 
 وحين يذكر الاثنين معاً " اى الانسان و الحيوان و الكائنات " فانة يقصد النفس الحيوانية سبب الحياة ( الدم ) . 

اختصاراً لمُجمل كلامي : 

 كلمة روح و نفس تستخدم بالتبادل فكلاهما قد يعني الآخر و سياق الكلام هو من يُفرق اذا كانت الكلمة تعني الروح الخالدة ام الروح الحيوانية .

وهنا السؤال بعد ايضاح فكري .

 اذا كنا لا نعرف (  *بحسب اعتقادي* ) عن الروح التي فى الانسان إلا انها الجوهر الخالد التى سوف تُحاسب مع جسد الانسان فهي ارتباط الانسان بالله ولكن ليس لدينا تمام المعرفة عنها فلماذا لا يكون للحيونات روح ليس من باب التجويز او المجاز انما على وجة الحقيقة ! 

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 مايو 2015)

*أيوه يعنى سؤالك : 
ليه الحيوانات مالهاش " روح " زى الأنسان ؟ 
لو أتفقنا أن " الروح " خالدة ولها صورة الله وتعطى الأنسان الأرادة الحرة والوعى بالذات ..
هل يمكن أن ينطبق هذا على الحيوان !
وأن كان لا ..
فما لزوم الروح للحيوان ؟*


----------



## e-Sword (20 مايو 2015)

*


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:



أيوه يعنى سؤالك : 
ليه الحيوانات مالهاش " روح " زى الأنسان ؟ 
لو أتفقنا أن " الروح " خالدة ولها صورة الله وتعطى الأنسان الأرادة الحرة والوعى بالذات ..
هل يمكن أن ينطبق هذا على الحيوان !
وأن كان لا ..
فما لزوم الروح للحيوان ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


 اة هو دة السؤال 
ما المشكلة فى تعريف الروح ( حيث تتعددت الاراء فى تفسيرها ) و لكن اجعلني اتفق معك على التعريف الذى وضعتة ان الروح خالدة و لها صورة الله و تعطي للانسان الارادة الحرة و الوعي بالذات و ذلك لان الكلمة من ضمن معانيها فى المعجم " النوايا او التحفزيات " فهي من تعطية الاحساس بذاتة و الوعي بذاتة و تحثة .

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك هل يمكن ينطبق هذا على الحيوان ؟! 
الاجابة هي لا و نعم 

لا 
 لانة يخالف الحيوان فيما يلي : 
1- صورة الله فالحيوان ليس لدية صورة الله انما الانسان فقط ، فصورة الله كما يتضح من سفر التكوين أن يكون الانسان متسلطاً على كل الارض ، فكما ان الله هو متسلط علي كل الخليقة جعل الانسان متسلطاً على الارض فالارض هى هبة الله للانسان . 

2- الارادة ، فالحيوان تجذبة شهواتة ، انما الانسان يتحكم فى شهواتة و فى نفسة .

3- الوعي بالذات.

 و نعم 
 لان كل تلك الصفات تتندرج تحت " قسم"  الارادة و المشاعر ؟! 
 فهل الارادة هي الروح ! 
هل المشاعر هل الروح !
 هل الوعي بالذات اى ان الانسان يعقل ذاتة هي الروح  !

اذا اخذت بتلك المعاني فاننا تتفق مع الحيوان ( بعض الشئ ) و ليس تتطابق،  حيث ان الحيوان لة مشاعر فالحيوان يضحك و يبكي و هلم جرا من الصفات 
و لدية ارادة و تصميم فاننا نراة يتمسك بفريستة و يحاول اصيادها كلما فشل و  يتحكم في جميعها " عقلة الذى يفكر فى حدود معيشتة و غزيرتة التي فطر عليها " مثل الانسان يتحكم فى المشاعر و يتحكم فى دوافع الانسان و فى تصرفات الانسان.

لذلك اني أري ان المسلك الصحيح الذى يجب ان نسلكة هو ما تعريف الروح بحسب المعاجم و بحسب فكر الكتاب المقدس 


*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مايو 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *فما لزوم الروح للحيوان ؟*




أغلب ظني أن سؤال الإبن المبارك *عبد يسوع المسيح* هو سؤال استنكاري، ليس من أجل الإجابة أو النقاش. 

*(1)* أختلف معك في الرد عليه بـِ لا و نعم:



e-Sword قال:


> *أما بالنسبة لسؤالك هل يمكن ينطبق هذا على الحيوان ؟! *
> *الاجابة هي لا و نعم *


 
*(2) *استناداً على تعريف المعاجم لكمة الروح:



e-Sword قال:


> *المسلك الصحيح الذى يجب ان نسلكة هو ما تعريف الروح بحسب المعاجم و بحسب فكر الكتاب المقدس *


 
*(3) * لأن تعريف المعاجم غير ثابت عبر العصور، بدليل أن كلمات كثيرة اختلفَ تعريفها مع تغير الحضارات - بدون داعي للأمثلة. برأيي المتواضع تعريف المعاجم لا يتساوى مع فكر الكتاب المقدس.

الله شاء وأراد أن يعمل الإنسان بيديه وينفخ روحه فيه ليكون على صورته وكشبهه. هذا لم يعمله مع سائر المخلوقات. وإرادته لا تخضع لتعريف المعاجم التي هي فكر البشر.


----------

